# **ENDED** Vote here for the Aussie Burl Contest.



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2016)

Here's the entries. You may only vote once. 
.......
rocky1....After impaling his radiator with the sapling, Kevin looked for ways to immortalize the escaping hot gases in wood!
........
NeilYeag..."Burld" Hair Day
.......
Tony....This is the resulting "creation" that showed up in Kevins leprechaun britches after he speared one vehicle and set another on fire!
.......
Steve Walker....Sonic the Hedge Hog fresh from the beauty parlor.
.......
Ben Holt...."Cali". "In my previous life...I was cauliflower...I'm moving up in the world".
.......
MKTacop.....I'm the Aussie Anteater - Burlificus Magnificus
......
Wilson's Woodworking.....I felt fine till I ate those fire ants over by the nuclear plant! Then I started hearing this CRAZY music and my hair went all curly!
.......
Wildthings......Morel Mushroom - Please don't sell this to our Northern Woodbarterites!!
.......
Blueglass.....Mmmmhhh! Looks like Brain. Must have Grain!
......
kweinert......I'm headlining in a burlesque show!
......
southernclay.....It looks like Kevin's been choppin' broccoli.
......
Nature Man......Corsage for the woodworker's wife!
......
Tclem.....Turtle burl. I'm almost as slow as SENC
......
JR Custom Calls......Caitlyn Jenner scar tissue. From 2 balls, to one ball of nasty.
.....
steve bellinger......Smoke me smoke me and yes this is 1969 ain't it
.....
TimR...." A Burly Bouquet " for an Aussie G'day!
.....
Sprung.....Brink - "The festering boil on Woodbarters buttocks"
......
Fsyxxx.....My name is spike hedgehog. " playing with the queen of hearts, knowing it ain't really smart". Btw the queen of hearts plays croquet with hedgehogs and flamingos.
.....
duncsuss.....(For Monty Python afficionados) Spiny Norman -- the giant hedgehog who gave Dinsdale Piranha nightmares ...
.....
justallan....It's the elusive "Australian Nug Burl"
Rarely ever seen but in a photo, this fine specimen is more folktale than real in most minds. It is said to spin one up and find the magic within will induce euphoric bliss and childish silly smiles.
......
Mrs RipJack13....Burly Rip Jack after he gets paid back for the spider incident!
......
El Guapo....Ugly Sheila - "Don't the girls all get prettier at closing time!"
I'm naming this one [appropriately] after a knock-out Aussie I was kissing on one night in Switzerland. Turns out she looked a lot like that burl when the lights came on and the beer wore off.
......
Jim Beam....I hereby dub thee "Sir Pinzalot"
......


Ok...The poll will run for 7 days, then it closes automatically. 
The member with the most votes, wins the burl thingee. In case of a tie(s) Kenbo will put those name into a randomizer bucket and announce the winner.

Thanks for playing and good luck!!!


----------



## Tclem (May 19, 2016)

Since @SENC didn't participate I'm not sure who I will vote for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Since @SENC didn't participate I'm not sure who I will vote for.


I feel the same way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Since @SENC didn't participate I'm not sure who I will vote for.





SENC said:


> I feel the same way.



That would be me y'all should vote for!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2016)

I'm partial to El Guapo's entry, but had to vote for Mrs RipJack just because I want to see the side by side of the burl and Marc after she is finished with him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'm partial to El Guapo's entry, but had to vote for Mrs RipJack just because I want to see the side by side of the burl and Marc after she is finished with him.



Ha! I went with Matt but I was tempted to vote for her for the same reason! Tony


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Ha! I went with Matt but I was tempted to vote for her for the same reason! Tony


I really liked Matt's too, but the burl didnt have a tail.


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

SENC said:


> I really liked Matt's too, but the burl didnt have a tail.



Solid point.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2016)

The burl does have a tail but dead burls tell no tales.!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 20, 2016)

When I first saw the contest it was on my phone and I couldn't tell what the face was supposed to be. When I later saw it on the big screen it all made more sense. I went with @MKTacop because A) he followed directions better than the rest of us B) the Wiley Coyoteism appeals to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 20, 2016)

Me. Me. Me. It would be my first uncut piece of burl.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

I'm not going to vote because there's about 4 that I like equally. I am predicting a runaway election though by the contest's only female entrant .......

Reactions: Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 20, 2016)

Only because everybody wants to see poor Marc roughed up

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'm partial to El Guapo's entry, but had to vote for Mrs RipJack just because I want to see the side by side of the burl and Marc after she is finished with him.



It's gunna be a fun day tomorrow. I just showed Jameson, my grandson the tp spider. He wants to scare Michele too....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 23, 2016)

Right now I'm just trying to win a meaningless second place!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2016)

You and Matt get an "Atta boy".....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Right now I'm just trying to win a meaningless second place!



Be happy you got votes, you did better than me!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

Seems as though the runaway winner is @Mrs RipJack13 ...
If the runners up don't have a problem with closing/ending early, then I'll do it. But it seems to have run it's course fellas....

@Sprung
@El Guapo
@JR Custom Calls

And just so you guys know, she is excited about this and rubs my nose in it, everyday....true story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (May 24, 2016)

Well played, @Mrs RipJack13 ... well played!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Seems as though the runaway winner is @Mrs RipJack13 ...
> If the runners up don't have a problem with closing/ending early, then I'll do it. But it seems to have run it's course fellas....
> 
> @Sprung
> ...



Tell her I said karmic justice takes care of vermin who plant spiders in TP rolls . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2016)

We bow down to your superior skills @Mrs RipJack13! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2016)

Yup, the Mrs. wins it! (We want to see pics of the aftermath though - sorry Marc!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 24, 2016)

I object.

































just kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2016)

Oh, yes, forgot to say @Mrs RipJack13 , please post a photo of the club you build out of it! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

Ok...then it's official....

Congrats Michele. I'll go upstairs and start a conversation with you. LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

Yeah I am very excited! Thank you! I will be posting pics on the resemblance of MY burl and Rip......RIP... ironic isn't it.....seeing you and the grandson thought it was fun to repeat your spider tp joke. Oh the humanity!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...then it's official....
> 
> Congrats Michele. I'll go upstairs and start a conversation with you. LOL


You sent me a text....really

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...then it's official....
> 
> Congrats Michele. I'll go upstairs and start a conversation with you. LOL



Shipping to @Mrs RipJack13 is free - there IS however a small processing fee of $25 which will be invoiced to her tenant/paintboy/bottlewasher.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> You sent me a text....really



Awww, that's cute! Y'all are like my 20 year old and his girlfriend, they'll be sitting on the couch next to each other texting back and forth!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> Awww, that's cute! Y'all are like my 20 year old and his girlfriend, they'll be sitting on the couch next to each other texting back and forth!!



They used to, but Mrs 'Jack confiscated his phone after that last spider prank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

That's how I keep the romance up.....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2016)

You 2 are both awesome! Congrats Mrs rip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

I need to get my wife on this site.....

Then again, that might not be such a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I need to get my wife on this site.....
> 
> Then again, that might not be such a good idea



I triple dawg dare ya. Chicken little.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)

If Kevin and I can do it....anyone can....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2016)

Kevin, thank you!!! I just got my box!!! Rip couldn't wait to open it...I had to remind him the peanuts are mine. After the grandson goes home i will be posting the pictures.....i don't want the little one to see this beating lol! Thank you again!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2016)

You're welcome Michele glad you liked it!


----------

